# Hey Moderators.....



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

can yall make polls???....i was thinkin to start one about who owns what bloodline....put top # bloodlines n c who has what....i wanted to do it but idk if members can start 1 or only moderors.,,,,,,,so wasup?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you can make a poll yourself. I believe you only have 10 or so options to choose from though.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i lied it's like 50 so click Thread Tools and Insert Poll... you may choose the bloodlines for us to choose from.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im fawked up im try my best


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

With the witch hunt going on with these dogs? *WHY* I ask?

I know your a young dude and I respect that but you should look at the bigger picture 

In all this


----------

